# What is Mechatronics ?



## Ali alYacoub (5 يونيو 2011)

Mechatronics is the combination of mechanical engineering, electronic engineering and Computer engineering. The purpose of this interdisciplinary engineering field is the study of automata from an engineering perspective and serves the purposes of controlling advanced hybrid systems. The word itself is a portmanteau of 'Mechanics' and 'Electronics'.



A mechatronics is not just a marriage of electrical and mechanical and it is more than just a control system, it complete integration of all of them, because of that mechatronics called the "Integration engineering"



Mechatronics use many areas of technology involving sensors and measurement system, drive and actuation systems, microprocessor systems, control system, and analysis of the behavior of systems.


Now a day’s mechatronics systems affect our life because it makes things more easily fast and smooth, for example wash machine, DVD player, auto doors, air conditions, hard disk, CD player, boilers, robotics (like children games), and​http://www.freewebs.com/mechatronicsengineering/apps/videos/vid
eos/show/13605638-mechatronics


----------



## zamalkawi (5 يونيو 2011)

لا يوجد مبرر لفتح موضوع جديد بينما يوجد موضوع مثبت ويتناول نفس الموضوع
وهذا هو رابطه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t14420.html


----------



## Ali alYacoub (5 يونيو 2011)

Sorry 
i didn't see it


----------

